# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  هات فیکس جدید مخصوص اندروید 5 برای XE7

## nilidelphi

دوستان با سلام

من با XE7 کار میکنم 
یه برنامه نوشتم که تو اندروید 4.x کار میکنه ولی تو اندروید 5 کار نمیکنه
با جستجو متوجه شدم که باید هات فیکس جدید رو نصب کنم تو سایت امبرکدرو بود ولی چون من اکانت امبرکدرو نداشتم می خواستم ببینم کسی هت فیکس :
*30110, Beta hotfix for FireMonkey apps on Android 5.0 (Lollipop)*رو داره بزاره منم دانلود کنم؟
یا اگه XE8 نصب کنم همه چی درست میشه؟ مشکلی با پروژه های XE7  که نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟

با تشکر فراوان

----------


## gbg

هنوز بتا هستش و فکر می کنم بدون اکانت بشه گرفت
http://altd.embarcadero.com/download...ate_011415.zip

حدود یه گیگه

----------


## Mask

برنامه هایی که در xe7 نوشته شده،بدون مشکل من در xe8 باز کردم. قبلا هم گفتم. تغییرات داخلی قابل توجهی در xe8 ایجاد شده.

----------


## ebino1363

> هنوز بتا هستش و فکر می کنم بدون اکانت بشه گرفت
> http://altd.embarcadero.com/download...ate_011415.zip
> 
> حدود یه گیگه


دوست عزیز این رو باید کجا مپی کد چون فایل اینستال نداره ..

----------

